
Considering Rust [video] - jvke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnT-LUQgc7s
======
jvke
Slides:

[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Ckv7qiUWXn8cFWYX6Ydz...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Ckv7qiUWXn8cFWYX6YdzeczI7uV1cIl8J3O6wdsZfL8/edit#slide=id.p)

[https://jon.thesquareplanet.com/slides/considering-
rust/expo...](https://jon.thesquareplanet.com/slides/considering-
rust/export.pdf)

